
FBI charged 80 people and arrested 14 for “Nigerian Money Scam” - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/08/23/nigeria-money-scam-fbi-80-arrested/
======
filleduchaos
I'm getting very tired of being Nigerian.

